# 13sec B13 ???



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

Any chance of getting a B13 ser into the 13's without boost or juice??? Have any of you done it???

Between me and my buddies we can do almost any work...

i know cai/h/e that'll be done by the end of summer... i could use some recomendations (and what it might cost me) for cams and other work... 

thanks alot guys


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, it has been done by a few people. I'm currently working on getting there with my car. With cai, hotshot header,2 1/4 exhaust and 2pc. underdrive pulleys I ran a 14.9 with stock tires and stock clutch with 90 degree weather. I now have jwt ecu, konig helium wheels, extrude honed jdm intake manifold and will be installing jwt S4 cams, nissan motorsports 8lb. flywheel, centerforce clutch and drag radials. I'm hoping for a 13.9 I am going to run next weekend. I can't imagine what it would run with headwork and 11:1 compression.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

there is a guy on sr20deforum (smoothdaddyfig) that pretty much had a stock motor (exept a getto intake, and a header). the bulk of his work went into lightening it up. his 2600lbs sentra went on a diet and is now weighing 2080 and would pull a 14.1 and that is not on slicks.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

how did he manage to pull like 600lbs off of his car


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *how did he manage to pull like 600lbs off of his car *


It was a massive diet. Even the stearing wheel is just a shadow of what it used to be. The car is basically gutted. It is not a daily driver.
I hate the burst your bubble but 13's is going to be very difficult with out some drastic steps on a stock sr20de. You will need to pull out abou 300-400 lbs and do all the bolt ons and add some slicks. That Might get you there.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i just read a thread on SR20, smoothdaddy said that it is his "solo daily driver" and he will drive his G20 when he has the family with him. 

i already have guted my interior, with exception of the dash. just waiting on time and a plasma cutter to work on the hood and trunk. later this summer when my second SE-R is done for the wife i will pull it off the road and strip the dash cut the door beams and take off the 5mph bumper from under the bumper covers. it will be my dedicated auto-x car and not street legal.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember reading about that stripping he did, pretty amazing.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

13's are easy with some minor weight reduction, VE swap, and bolt-on's for the VE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

There is a guy out here in orlando Fl. thats running 13's all motor in his classic.. He has 11:1 compressioin head work and i believe c3 cams.. I seen him run out at Orlando Speed World not too long ago.. He is also a sr20deforum member. I have similar mods but my car is a b14...for sale too by the way


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

contact andreas miko at sr20deforums.com. all motor 13.9


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

seryusly said:


> *contact andreas miko at sr20deforums.com. all motor 13.9 *


That DE cost over 5K. For less then 1/2 that you could just get a VE and drop that in. That DE is a monster and makes more then a stock VE but it cost a pretty penny to make one.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

u guys talk about lightening the cars... hasnt anybody with a non-daily-driver ever thought of replacing the windows with lexan? that would take a good amount of weight off. is lexan street legal? i doubt it.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

i'm replaceing all windos with lexan, since i can.


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

hey cranium, do you have a factory sunroof? if so, are you replacing that with lexan too?


----------

